# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  binfmt*

## linuxhanz

```
insmod binfmt*
modprobe binfmt_misc*
lsmod
linux:~ # whereis wine
wine: /usr/bin/wine /usr/lib/wine /usr/include/wine /usr/share/man/man1/wine.1.gz


Beispiel ändern von # echo ':DOSWin:M::MZ::/usr/local/bin/wine:'  > /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register
in                    echo ':DOSWin:M::MZ::/usr/bin/wine:'  > /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/register


linux:~ # cat /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/
DOSWin    register  status
linux:~ # cat /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc/status
enabledlinux:~ #
```

mount gibt aus:



```
[..]
none on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
```

Mein Wine hat allerdings schon vorher funktioniert. 
Nur das eigentlich revolutionäre ist, daß man beliebige
Dateien emulieren kann.

aus /usr/src/linx/Documentation/binfmt_misc:

There is a web page about binfmt_misc at
http://www.tat.physik.uni-tuebingen....nfmt_misc.html


Für Java gibt es eine eigene Datei java.txt.


Eine Fage: Hat *diese*  exe was mit dem o. g. zu tun?

lh@linux:/proc/self> file exe
exe: symbolic link to /bin/bash
lh@linux:/proc/self> ./exe
lh@linux:/proc/7811> id
uid=500(lh) gid=100(users) Gruppen=100(users),14(uucp),16(dialout),17(audio),  33(video)
lh@linux:/proc/7811> exit
exit
lh@linux:/proc/self>

EDIT: WINE DLLs gibts hier:
http://solo.abac.com/dllarchive/

----------

